# New KG to NJ rumor



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I saw this on another message board and thought I should post it here.



> Marc Stein was on ESPN Radio tonight after the game and among other things discussed said that Thorn and McHale are working on a deal that could bring KG to NJ. Stein reports that in exchange for KG, Minn will get Jefferson, Krstic & Robinson (whom they will not re-sign as they want to shave off his contract). NJ will then draft the #15 pick for Minn, meaning whoever we get at #15 will go directly to Minn. More details to follow around draft night.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

I have been saying this for a long.

I want KG and would be willing to give up the house for him. 

You need a big like KG to compete for a chip.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Let me add this as well...


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

i would do that trade. a combination of kg, kidd and carter is scary. carter can be deadly from outside and with kg getting double teamed and kidd finding the open man...wow. the only problem is that nets will be in the same problem as last year in that they don't have any front court help outside of the starters. nets would desperately need to sign sar or donyell or haslem. maybe that trio of kg-vc-jk is enough to attract one of those players.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

kidd2rj said:


> i would do that trade. a combination of kg, kidd and carter is scary. carter can be deadly from outside and with kg getting double teamed and kidd finding the open man...wow. the only problem is that nets will be in the same problem as last year in that they don't have any front court help outside of the starters. nets would desperately need to sign sar or donyell or haslem. maybe that trio of kg-vc-jk is enough to attract one of those players.


I disagree. With KG/VC/Kidd, all you need is role players. Use the MLE, TE, and bring in a couple vets at the min.


----------



## furnace (Jan 4, 2005)

Heheh...from Marc Stein?

HAHAHA!

This trade is not gonna happen.

Lets go with what we got...Kidd, Carter, Jefferson, Collins, and Kristic. And whatever power forward we get.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

furnace said:


> Heheh...from Marc Stein?
> 
> HAHAHA!
> 
> ...


Yea I agree with you. I'm starting not to like KG's game...I think he becomes passive at times. I think we can add a nice solid PF and we'll be set actually...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If this trade happened, personally I'd do it from a Minnesota perspective, because they're never going to be able to put anything around KG. However, getting Jefferson and Krstic and the pick is just outstanding for a quick rebuild on the fly.

PG - Sam Cassell/Troy Hudson
SG - Wally Szczerbiak/Trenton Hassell
SF - Richard Jefferson/Ndudi Ebi
PF - Eddie Griffin
C - Nenad Krstic/Michael Olowokandi

Still have the No. 14, No. 15, MLE and LLE

If I'm Minnesota I pull the trigger and ask for Denver's pick next year too.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

furnace said:


> Heheh...from Marc Stein?
> 
> HAHAHA!
> 
> ...


...but if it did...


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Mogriffjr said:


> Yea I agree with you. I'm starting not to like KG's game...I think he becomes passive at times. I think we can add a nice solid PF and we'll be set actually...


Kidd could lead, VC and KG could dominate.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

HKF said:


> If this trade happened, personally I'd do it from a Minnesota perspective, because they're never going to be able to put anything around KG. However, getting Jefferson and Krstic and the pick is just outstanding for a quick rebuild on the fly.
> 
> PG - Sam Cassell/Troy Hudson
> SG - Wally Szczerbiak/Trenton Hassell
> ...


I hope the Wolves feel the same way you do. :clap:


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Noooo, don't inlcude Krstic! :curse:


----------



## furnace (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't have a problem with KG's game, I think he'd be awesome.

I just think that this deal is soooo unlikely...it's just too complicated and difficult to measure the value of KG vs. Carter or Jefferson etc.


From a Minnesota perspective, I'd want Jefferson and Kristic.

From a Nets perspective, I'd want to trade VC and anyone other than Kidd, Jefferson, or Kristic.


----------



## fly75 (May 25, 2005)

HKF said:


> If this trade happened, personally I'd do it from a Minnesota perspective, because they're never going to be able to put anything around KG. However, getting Jefferson and Krstic and the pick is just outstanding for a quick rebuild on the fly.
> 
> PG - Sam Cassell/Troy Hudson
> SG - Wally Szczerbiak/Trenton Hassell
> ...


Toronto got the Nuggets pick in the Carter trade. Nets still have the unprotected Clipper 2006 first round pick.

Too much- maybe the Nets 2006 first rounder.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

HKF said:


> If this trade happened, personally I'd do it from a Minnesota perspective, because they're never going to be able to put anything around KG. However, getting Jefferson and Krstic and the pick is just outstanding for a quick rebuild on the fly.
> 
> PG - Sam Cassell/Troy Hudson
> SG - Wally Szczerbiak/Trenton Hassell
> ...


We sent Denver's pick to the Raptors, we have the Clippers pick from next year though.

-Petey


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

I wouldn't mind if Thorn pulled the trigger on this deal but anyone else want to see how our squad does(JKidd, RJ, VC, and Krstic)? But I don't think this'll happen... too complicated like the other guy said. And Marc Stein knows NOTHING


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

furnace said:


> I just think that this deal is soooo unlikely...


Shhh...

...let me dream on it tonight.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Yes let us dream
Ai vs J-Kidd, Kidd's Dimensional good overall offensively I can question greatly defensively
C-Webb vs Garnett, Chris webber rehabiltation or not Chris webber is actually one of the forwards Garnett had trouble scoring against, one of the few players webber can defend period, Garnett also gotten into minor foul trouble due to Webber's slim ability to attack the hole,and take the jump shot.
Iguodala vs Carter, Oh god Iguodala doesn't need to score with Ai Korver Webber and Louis williams doing the work, the defense is the match-up here and carter does squat to nothing on defense.
That nets squad:Nothing different from the last one just a high profile name.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Yes let us dream
> Ai vs J-Kidd, Kidd's Dimensional good overall offensively I can question greatly defensively
> C-Webb vs Garnett, Chris webber rehabiltation or not Chris webber is actually one of the forwards Garnett had trouble scoring against, one of the few players webber can defend period, Garnett also gotten into minor foul trouble due to Webber's slim ability to attack the hole,and take the jump shot.
> Iguodala vs Carter, Oh god Iguodala doesn't need to score with Ai Korver Webber and Louis williams doing the work, the defense is the match-up here and carter does squat to nothing on defense.
> That nets squad:Nothing different from the last one just a high profile name.


Now you are REALLY dreaming.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Yes let us dream
> Ai vs J-Kidd, Kidd's Dimensional good overall offensively I can question greatly defensively
> C-Webb vs Garnett, Chris webber rehabiltation or not Chris webber is actually one of the forwards Garnett had trouble scoring against, one of the few players webber can defend period, Garnett also gotten into minor foul trouble due to Webber's slim ability to attack the hole,and take the jump shot.
> *Iguodala vs Carter, Oh god Iguodala doesn't need to score with Ai Korver Webber and Louis williams doing the work, the defense is the match-up here and carter does squat to nothing on defense.*
> That nets squad:Nothing different from the last one just a high profile name.


I'm not sure you know this, but Vince Carter averaged the most PPG this whole season vs the 76ers... than any other team in the NBA. And this is a guy for the season who dropped 24.5 points per game.

As a team the Nets were 3-1 vs the 6ers, and the ONLY game we lost was the one that Kidd and Carter did not play in.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

BTW Guys... on May 12th, 05:



Petey said:


> There are rumors that the new CBA will let you trade up to 125% differences.
> 
> Kevin Garnett: $18,000,000
> 
> ...


Link 

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Are you freak'n kidding me? The NBA will allow KG, Carter, and Kidd to be on the same team? Am I reading this right?? Anything short of 80 wins with that core would be a disappointment.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I guess the deal would be worth it, but you still wouldn't win the title, not with that bench.


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

HKF said:


> I guess the deal would be worth it, but you still wouldn't win the title, not with that bench.



The same could have been said about LA's bench (Jelani McCoy/Lindsey Hunter/Stanislav Medvedenko anyone?) during their dynasty years. The Nets just have to make solid off-season signings (they have the tools, with the MLE, LLE and the TE) and that team would be the nucleas of a championship contender for years to come. 

Now whether or not this trade is plausible is another matter altogether.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Let's say this trade actually goes down. What free agent signings are possible? What would our roster look like? Here's my ideal (dream) wish list:

C- Jason Collins (29) / Cliff Robinson (19)
PF- Kevin Garnett (36) / Donyell Marshall (12)
SF- Shareef Abdur-Rahim (32) / Donyell Marshall (11) / Christian Drejer (5)
SG- Vince Carter (35) / Juan Dixon (13)
PG- Jason Kidd (34) / Juan Dixon (8) / John Gilchrist (6)


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

first off, it would be tough to see rj go. aside from doing what he does on the floor, he is just a great guy period. but i know to get something you have to lose something. i am a kg fan and i realise that with the main teams (det,sa,miami) you need a big to contend and win. its well documented that a big is needed to win unless if you have a guy named michael jordan on your team.

with that said. this is a trade i want to do, but dont. i want kg, but we are losing a lot and im concerned about who we would put around kg,vc,kidd,collins. i know if people see a lineup of kidd,carter,kg they know we have a legit shot at becoming nba champs and they would WANT to come here and even take less. especially some older vets who want to win a ring.

i would like to at least see what kidd,carter,rj,krstic can do together. but when i realistically think about those 4, i don't really feel we can win it all. i think we would be really exciting to watch and that is awsome, but since we were 2wins away from becoming champs a few years ago, i dont just want excitement, i want a title. i've said this before, i really really really want this franchise to win a title with New Jersey on the front of the jerseys before it says Brooklyn on the front. i think it would mean a lot to fans, especially fans who live in NJ and have been faithful followers.

even though im thinking of some negatives about this trade, it is a positive overall. right off the bat we become legit title contenders. kg will open more lanes for vince and get guys wide open shots. so right off the bat we need shooters, flat out shooters who can make jumpers because kg will do what shaq does and make a guy like damon jones into a name.

also, this is a good business move. you want more fans to come to the game. a good amount of nets fans do live in NY and if there is a lineup of kidd,carter,kg i think fans will come to the games more consistantly. knowing that they will see and entertaining game and see the team win.

i totally trust rod in any trades he makes. i know he won't put us in a situation where we can't win for this season. i would just hope that he could somehow work his trading charm and give up as less as possible so we "steal" kg. it won't happen, but look at the carter trade. even though he was hurt and he had problems with management, toronto no doubt should have gotten more than a bag a chips for him.

so overall i would approve this trade, even though i also kind of have a fear of if vince got hurt again we could be screwed and who we would surround this new big 3 with.

bottom line, its marc stein. the guy is a douchebag imo. i'll believe we get kg when i see dan patrick open up sportscenter with 'KG gets a New Jersey...all this and more coming up on sportscenter.....NOW' or something along those lines.

ps. gj petey!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jmk said:


> Let's say this trade actually goes down. What free agent signings are possible? What would our roster look like? Here's my ideal (dream) wish list:
> 
> C- Jason Collins (29) / Cliff Robinson (19)
> PF- Kevin Garnett (36) / Donyell Marshall (12)
> ...


Robinson has to be part of the package...

So I would go with:

C- Collins, 2nd round pick (?)
PF- Garnett / Marshall (MLE/TE)
SF- Raja Bell (TE/MLE), Marshall, Zoran
SG- Carter, Best, Zoran
PG- Kidd, Vaughn, Best

Something along those lines.

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Petey said:


> Robinson has to be part of the package...
> 
> So I would go with:
> 
> ...


The blurb said the Wolves would not resign Robinson. Maybe I am reading it wrong, but doesn't that mean we could sign him?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jmk said:


> The blurb said the Wolves would not resign Robinson. Maybe I am reading it wrong, but doesn't that mean we could sign him?


Yes, but consider it would leave us thin the most he would get is LLE or league min?

Part of that report is also wrong.

Robinson can't be traded until his option is picked up.

He can't be traded in his current state.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Petey said:


> Robinson has to be part of the package...
> 
> So I would go with:
> 
> ...



Holy crap! :eek8: 

Go through the schedule and tell me what game that team would lose.

If they all stayed healthy, the Bulls' record would be in serious jeopardy. And that's no exaggeration.


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Holy crap! :eek8:
> 
> Go through the schedule and tell me what game that team would lose.
> 
> If they all stayed healthy, the Bulls' record would be in serious jeopardy. And that's no exaggeration.


i would like 1 more big off our bench. it would be interesting who we would decide to choose with our 2nd rd pick if we did have to give minny 15. maybe we could get some big for zoran, because think we all know he isnt in our future and i would like some kind of vet big off our bench if that would be possible. a guy that comes to mind if a PJ Brown type guy. a guy who knows his role. he won't come here, but a guy like that.


maybe we would even bring jabari back. he play some nice defense, he just liked to take way too many jumpers and not get offensive rebounds.


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

Anima said:


> I saw this on another message board and thought I should post it here.


btw. what msg board was this on?


----------



## Nets0701 (Jun 23, 2005)

If I'm the Nets, I TOTALLY jump on this.

Kidd/Brent Barry/Vaughn
Vince/Brent Barry/Mercer
Donyell Marshall (MLE) /Veal (resigned)
KG/Buy out Memphis 19, hope Diagu slips there or another PF/C
Collins/ Dale Davis (LLE)

Kidd, Vince, Donyell, KG, Collins, Barry, Vaughn, Mercer, Veal, Diagu, Davis, League Min Guy (Big Man).

We Trade our TE and Planicic for Barry or we could to the TE and Mercer for Barry


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Nets0701 said:


> If I'm the Nets, I TOTALLY jump on this.
> 
> Kidd/Brent Barry/Vaughn
> Vince/Brent Barry/Mercer
> ...


1. "Buying out" the #13 pick in the Draft is not going to happen

2. It's Di*o*gu

3. Why would San Antonio do that trade?


----------



## Nets0701 (Jun 23, 2005)

I meant 19. 

I Knew that, just a typo.

SA frees up cap space. Also, the fans have been frustrated with Barry in SA, we could also throw in our 2nd rounder.


----------



## fly75 (May 25, 2005)

NetsanityJoe said:


> i would like 1 more big off our bench. it would be interesting who we would decide to choose with our 2nd rd pick if we did have to give minny 15. maybe we could get some big for zoran, because think we all know he isnt in our future and i would like some kind of vet big off our bench if that would be possible. a guy that comes to mind if a PJ Brown type guy. a guy who knows his role. he won't come here, but a guy like that.
> 
> 
> maybe we would even bring jabari back. he play some nice defense, he just liked to take way too many jumpers and not get offensive rebounds.


Think you could get Mourning to sign up cheap?

:clown:


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

I simply don't believe it's true. It's not on ESPN as far as I can see. I think this is a hoax.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

NetsanityJoe said:


> btw. what msg board was this on?


nj.com

and I think it's a hoax. try finding it on ESPN.


----------



## Krakista (Apr 13, 2005)

All I can say is KG is overrated. He can score, rebound, and defend but he's simply not a go-to guy.


----------



## smaug (Jul 28, 2003)

this thread interests me.


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

Krakista said:


> All I can say is KG is overrated. He can score, rebound, and defend but he's simply not a go-to guy.


He won an MVP!


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Krakista said:


> All I can say is KG is overrated. He can score, rebound, and defend but he's simply not a go-to guy.


 :clown: 

Remember this: The 'AXE' clause will be in effect so there will be some vets available that will have money banked and would be willing to work for cheap.

PG Kidd, Vaughn
SG Vinsanity, LLE, Zoran
SF Mike Finley, min.
PF Garnett, SAR (MLE)
C Collins, Ronny Turiaf(43)


----------



## BigThree (Jan 16, 2005)

smaug said:


> this thread interests me.



LOL Yeah, me too.

I don't really care for this...I'll admit, the idea of Kidd, Carter, and Garnett together would be CRAZY, but to give up RJ and Krstic...I'm sorry, but I really get attached to the players on the teams that I like! 
I'm also not sure how reliable this is, I think NI has a point.


----------



## Krakista (Apr 13, 2005)

netsgiants said:


> He won an MVP!


That was 2 seasons ago and afterwards they failed to make the playoffs. Somehow, it tarnished his MVP tag.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

I won't believe it until I see it, but it's certainly an interesting deal to think about.

Minnesota gets two great pieces with which to rebuild, and a third nice one in #15.

The Nets would be giving up a lot, but the threesome of Kidd, Carter and Garnett is pretty unbelievable.

It would certainly be a setback as far as building a bench, and it would make Zoran all the more important. Bell (or another guard) could then become the #1 free agent target.


----------



## fly75 (May 25, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> :clown:
> 
> Remember this: The 'AXE' clause will be in effect so there will be some vets available that will have money banked and would be willing to work for cheap.
> 
> ...


Nets used their LLE on Mercer last year- won't have it this year unless the rules have changed under the new CBA.


----------



## bballfreak524 (Jun 10, 2004)

I will believe it when I see something on ESPN.com or some other real source, not by some idiot who makes up trade rumors on message board.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

BigThree said:


> LOL Yeah, me too.
> 
> I don't really care for this...I'll admit, the idea of Kidd, Carter, and Garnett together would be CRAZY, but to give up RJ and Krstic...I'm sorry, but I really get attached to the players on the teams that I like!
> I'm also not sure how reliable this is, I think NI has a point.


I'm there with you. RJ and Krstic for KG is too much, particularly when you look at the salary you tie up in one player. I think there are only 2 players worth that kind of money and they both have multiple rings: Duncan and Shaq. VC and filler for KG I would do, but that's about it. Star for a star plus cap relief and a pick or two. Krstic is a cheap talent and that's the type of player you need to win. 

I also think this team thrives with Kidd when they all share the ball. I have yet to see that with VC on this team. Not that it couldn't happen, but if I had to make the move to get KG I would rather send Carter. As for the team not trading Carter because he puts fannies in the seats, I think KG is his equivalent in that department.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Anima said:


> I saw this on another message board and thought I should post it here.


How can they "shave off his contract" and not resign him?
If the Nets pick up his option, they will have him on their books. The only option is if we trade Cliff, Mercer and Zoran to a 3rd team so that Minny will get more cap space (about 7 million$).


----------



## krsticfan325 (May 31, 2005)

Okay, well here's the reason we know that this deal is just Marc Stein being Marc Stein.

Richard Jefferson simply cannot be traded. His contract includes complicated payments, clauses, and other weird things that simply make it virtually impossible for him to leave New Jersey. We can expect to see him as a Net for the remainder of his extention, I'm happy to say.


----------



## Kidd Karma (Oct 30, 2003)

Can this work cap wise? I'm assuming BYC would still be in effect with the new CBA? RJ would be getting 10 to start, Cliffy is 5.2 and Nenad is 900,000. KG pulled in 16 last year.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

It is being discussed in the NBA General forum as well

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=176986


----------



## Caspain (Apr 27, 2005)

Personaly, I would rather NOT have garnett. I think we would be a better team WITH jefferson, Kristic and a PF draftee. This way we have a threat at ever possistion :drool:

Kidd
Carter
Jerrferson
Drafted PF
Kristic. 

So I for one, do not want KG here at the cost of 15, kristic and jefferson.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

schub said:


> I won't believe it until I see it, but it's certainly an interesting deal to think about.
> 
> Minnesota gets two great pieces with which to rebuild, and a third nice one in #15.
> 
> ...


We would have to part with Zoran as Petey pointed a few weeks ago. KG's salary will be 18,000,000$. Under the new CBA, the minimum salary that we will have to give is (18,000,000-100,000)/1.25=14,320,000$. RJ+Cliff+Krstic=11,885,040$. Mercer and Zoran will have to be included to get this trade down:
Minnesota gets: RJ, Krstic, #15 pick, 2nd round pick (11,010,040$)
Minnesota gives: KG (18,000,000$)

Nets gets: KG
Nets gives: #15 pick, RJ, Krstic, Zoran, Mercer, Cliff

Charlotte gets: Zoran, Mercer, Cliff
Charlotte gives: 2nd round pick


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

krsticfan325 said:


> Okay, well here's the reason we know that this deal is just Marc Stein being Marc Stein.
> 
> Richard Jefferson simply cannot be traded. His contract includes complicated payments, clauses, and other weird things that simply make it virtually impossible for him to leave New Jersey. We can expect to see him as a Net for the remainder of his extention, I'm happy to say.


no clauses. Only BYC, and that's tradeable. Difficult, but tradeable.


----------



## bballfreak524 (Jun 10, 2004)

Caspain said:


> Personaly, I would rather NOT have garnett. I think we would be a better team WITH jefferson, Kristic and a PF draftee. This way we have a threat at ever possistion :drool:
> 
> Kidd
> Carter
> ...


I agree. Im not too much in favor of getting KG anymore. If that trade rumor is true, we are giving up 21 year old up and coming legit 7 footer and one of the best SFs in the game who is also only 26 and probably a nice young player with the 15th pick for a 30 year old player. Has anyone looked at the Yankees? We just cant win with aged talent.


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

"for a 30 year old player" 

Are chance to win is now!! Not when Jkidd is retired, Vince is not that young anymore either.


----------



## bballfreak524 (Jun 10, 2004)

netsgiants said:


> Are chance to win is now!!


Yeah lets trade all our young players for aged veterans. Where did that take the Yankees?


----------



## ThatNetGuy (Apr 28, 2005)

I understand KG is great, BUT is he worth all that.

If the Nets were a deep team then I would say yes, however that is not the case. 
Lets assume for argument sake the #15 pick turns into a average PF.
You have given up RJ a top sf, Krstic a true sized center with skills to be above average, Zoran(OK we don't know what he is yet), Cliff(sevicable big man) and a young PF. Two starters possible all stars, a PF who could start, and 2 backups. You are also so far over the cap you have no chance to build and nothing to trade. Your team consists of those 3 plus Collins and a bunch of scrubs. Your bench sucked and you cannot rebuild it, your SF is going to have to be big part of the MLE. If you can get something for the TE you will be lucky.

One injury and your dead. And all the starters will have to play 40+ minutes cuz your bench sucks. I prefer to stand pat try to get another pick this year and build like a beaver for the future. Pay the 3 mil if you can for a second 1st rounder or trade Clips pick if the right guy is there. Do all you can to add depth to a great trio of Kidd, VC, and RJ. Kristic proved he can start and do well, even if he doesn't turn into an all star. Collins and help filling in bench/starting bigs would make this team great. Make them defensive types and I say your top 5 with a good chance to win it all.


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

bballfreak524 said:


> Yeah lets trade all our young players for aged veterans. Where did that take the Yankees?


you cant compare the two sports.

basketball you don't depend on basically 1 player who could lose the game for you in the first inning. baseball you have to depend on so many people to win a game. in basketball you can basically play a 6man rotation if you really really wanted to in a must win type game and have success. plus you can surround kidd,carter,kg with youth. if this happens, there are plenty of negatives too look at. age and bench basically come into play as the top two. but the positives are that its kidd,carter,kg! a top 3 big in the game would be on our team and FA's would want to come here and even take less if they want to win a title. if this trade happened, you have to have faith that rod/ed have thought this out and know what they are going to do or who they are hopefully going to get for our bench and for our SF position.(i think you could basically pencil in Bell because his coach is here and even if kg doesnt come this would be a good place for him to play).


i hear veal is infront of nets office chanting "bring kg!" because he knows he could get a nice chunk of change or a sweet vacation trip for that #21 :banana: heh


ps. plus we are not going to have an all-star at every position like the yanks do... just 3 positions


----------



## bballfreak524 (Jun 10, 2004)

Yeah Ill be very happy when I see KG on the downside of his career and Krstic entering his prime putting up 20/10 for Minnesota.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

X-JAY said:


> How can they "shave off his contract" and not resign him?
> If the Nets pick up his option, they will have him on their books. The only option is if we trade Cliff, Mercer and Zoran to a 3rd team so that Minny will get more cap space (about 7 million$).


I tried to do that trade already, Cpawfan said it's impossible in a 3-way, unlike if you are dealing between 2 teams. Although, the Wolves could trade Robinson after.

-Petey


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Of course the Nets would have to do this trade if it were available. The easiest path to a championship is w/ stars on the front line, and KG is one of the top 3 in the league. The rest of the team? Who cares? Miami traded the better part of its starting lineup for Shaq, filled in w/ spare parts and that worked out pretty damn well for them.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

bballfreak524 said:


> Yeah lets trade all our young players for aged veterans. Where did that take the Yankees?


It got them several years playing in the World Series, a few years of winning it all, before this year. If you said the Nets would reach the finals in each of the next 4 years and win 1 or 2 of them, then the 5th year fall out of the playoffs, would it be worth it?

Just using the whole Yankee example and applying to this situation.

-Petey


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Petey said:


> I tried to do that trade already, Cpawfan said it's impossible in a 3-way, unlike if you are dealing between 2 teams. Although, the Wolves could trade Robinson after.
> 
> -Petey


Impossible? Why?


----------



## bballfreak524 (Jun 10, 2004)

The Yankees won championships with Jeter, Posada, Bernie, Pettite and Rivera not Giambi, ARod, Matsui and Sheffield. They won with young homegrown talent. I would rather win a championship like that than go for the quick fix like the Yankees have been doing for the past 5 years which resulted in 0 championships.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

bballfreak524 said:


> I agree. Im not too much in favor of getting KG anymore. If that trade rumor is true, we are giving up 21 year old up and coming legit 7 footer and one of the best SFs in the game who is also only 26 and probably a nice young player with the 15th pick for a 30 year old player. Has anyone looked at the Yankees? We just cant win with aged talent.


KG is 29, in his prime, and should be there for awhile. 

KG is a legit top five player (and a front court player at that) and if he continues to perform at the same level as he has been...a lock for the HOF.

Both RJ and Krstic are nice, possible all-stars, but I would not put them on the future HOF level.

Having Kidd, VC, and KG all in their prime on the same team is unreal. You would be hard pressed to build a better trio on a video game, let alone real life.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

SeaNet said:


> Of course the Nets would have to do this trade if it were available. The easiest path to a championship is w/ stars on the front line, and KG is one of the top 3 in the league. The rest of the team? Who cares? Miami traded the better part of its starting lineup for Shaq, filled in w/ spare parts and that worked out pretty damn well for them.


True.
The is only 1 (!!!) team in the past *35 years* who managed to win a championship without size, star-power, strength and toughness in their frontcourt- the Chicago Bulls. The trio is great, but it's ain't Jordan, Pippen and the other roll players.
The trio can get us far, but it won't win us the title. Detroit, San Antonio, Miami and Phoenix- the 4 top teams in the NBA- will completely dominate us. You simply can't win with jump-shots. 
Krstic will develope into a very good offensive player, but not an overwhelming offensive player who will dominate the paint. If Thorn has the chance- I say pull the triger.

BTW, how do users increase their REO POWER? I see your's is very very high.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

bballfreak524 said:


> The Yankees won championships with Jeter, Posada, Bernie, Pettite and Rivera not Giambi, ARod, Matsui and Sheffield. They won with young homegrown talent. I would rather win a championship like that than go for the quick fix like the Yankees have been doing for the past 5 years which resulted in 0 championships.


Can Jeter play the 4 spot? If not, then stop whining about baseball. It is completely different from basketball in almost every way possible.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

bballfreak524 said:


> Yeah Ill be very happy when I see KG on the downside of his career and Krstic entering his prime putting up 20/10 for Minnesota.


I will be too.

I'll just watch the 2006 NBA Championship Nets DVD, followed by the 2007 NBA Championship Nets DVD, and I will conclude the night with the 2008 NBA Championship Nets DVD. :bbanana:


----------



## Kidd Karma (Oct 30, 2003)

SeaNet said:


> Of course the Nets would have to do this trade if it were available. The easiest path to a championship is w/ stars on the front line, and KG is one of the top 3 in the league. The rest of the team? Who cares? Miami traded the better part of its starting lineup for Shaq, filled in w/ spare parts and that worked out pretty damn well for them.


This is a comparison(w/ Shaq) I like to use, and actually when the chips are down, can we go to KG like SA went to Duncan? They have a quality team with quality depth that got them there, but Duncan went balls to the wall in the 4th last night, can KG do that? 

Now when I compare Shaq and KG, big differences. Shaq has won and KG has not. If KG were that good, why hasn't he won consistently in the playoffs? Is Duncan and Shaq that much better? Granted KG will be coming into a situation with Kidd and VC, both much more talented then the cast Shaq and Duncan has ever played with at the SAME time. I can go both ways, I don't mind keeping RJ and Krstic, as mentioned earlier by Thorn and Stefanski, our depth sucks. After the trade, it will be even much more depleted. We will still have Collins. Then hopefully we can get at least 2 of SAR,Marshall and Bell. I think Thorn makes the move if he gets positive word about FAs from their agents.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

X-JAY said:


> Impossible? Why?


His reasoning was that the salaries needed to be within the +/- difference.

I'm sure he'll see this and explain himself.

Like in a trade with 2 teams, you can trade to the team to make space and get a TE for yourself. Like the Nets did with Kittles.

Then in a multi-team trade the numbers have to balance all the way around. 

I suppose for the TE? Who would get it?

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

bballfreak524 said:


> The Yankees won championships with Jeter, Posada, Bernie, Pettite and Rivera not Giambi, ARod, Matsui and Sheffield. They won with young homegrown talent. I would rather win a championship like that than go for the quick fix like the Yankees have been doing for the past 5 years which resulted in 0 championships.


Cone, O'Neill, Nelson, Stanton, Tino Martinez, Knoblauch, Fielder, Boggs, there was more FA/Trade talent on the Yankees team than home grown talent.

-Petey


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Charlie Brown said:


> I will be too.
> 
> I'll just watch the 2006 NBA Championship Nets DVD, followed by the 2007 NBA Championship Nets DVD, and I will conclude the night with the 2008 NBA Championship Nets DVD. :bbanana:


Man, did you see that dunk by Carter over Duncan in the 2006 finals? and what about the monster block KG had on Wade in the 2008 conference finals? and what about that windmill dunk by Kidd over Shaq?

Okay, I got carried away.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Kidd Karma said:


> This is a comparison(w/ Shaq) I like to use, and actually when the chips are down, can we go to KG like SA went to Duncan? They have a quality team with quality depth that got them there, but Duncan went balls to the wall in the 4th last night, can KG do that?
> 
> Now when I compare Shaq and KG, big differences. Shaq has won and KG has not. If KG were that good, why hasn't he won consistently in the playoffs? Is Duncan and Shaq that much better? *Granted KG will be coming into a situation with Kidd and VC, both much more talented then the cast Shaq and Duncan has ever played with at the SAME time.* I can go both ways, I don't mind keeping RJ and Krstic, as mentioned earlier by Thorn and Stefanski, our depth sucks. After the trade, it will be even much more depleted. We will still have Collins. Then hopefully we can get at least 2 of SAR,Marshall and Bell. I think Thorn makes the move if he gets positive word about FAs from their agents.


You said it all right there. Kidd makes good players look great (KMart), imagine what he can do with KG and VC. 

Get me a shooter and a rebounder and lets roll.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Petey said:


> His reasoning was that the salaries needed to be within the +/- difference.
> 
> I'm sure he'll see this and explain himself.
> 
> ...


But I don't understand, Charlotte is under the cap, and we gave enough salary so that we will be able to take on KG's contract. What's wrong?


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Charlie Brown said:


> KG is 29, in his prime, and should be there for awhile.
> 
> KG is a legit top five player (and a front court player at that) and if he continues to perform at the same level as he has been...a lock for the HOF.
> 
> ...


Correction: KG will be a sure-fire HOF even if he kills Stern and retires today.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kidd, Carter and KG in NJ? But damn, the Lakers could offer up a way more attractive offer than that for KG. I guess that isn't the way we want to go. 

Lamar Odom
Chris Mihm
Caron Butler
Vlade Divac (expiring contract)
#10 pick

FOR

Kevin Garnett


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

I'd pull the trigger on this trade if it isn't just a rumor, but the fact is and nobody can deny this is that it would leave us very thin as of right now in the depth department.....A good smart FA off season can fix that though....I mean who wouldn't want to come to NJ after this trade if your a FA this summer......JKidd,VC, & KG are still in the primes of there career too....So we're not getting a washed up declining KG either.......It's a good trade for Thron and ED to make both on a franchise and team level, but we'd have to fill in the missing pieces that for sure!


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

RJ and Krstic and #15 is way too much for KG. VC, Collins, Zoran and 2 #1s is right. As good as KG is he hasn't won anything. We won't have enough resources to fill a Kidd, KG, VC team out. Plus Ratner is willing to spend, but that is too much. I don't agree with the concept of players throwing themselves at the Nets to play for nothing. Actually if I were a free agent I would think that between KG and VC I wouldn't see the ball much. I also wonder about the chemistry of that team. The chemistry of Kidd, KG, Krstic, RJ is awesome.

I would offer VC, Collins, Zoran and 2 #1s and if McHale wanted to get out from KGs contract and start over that is a great package.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

X-JAY said:


> Correction: KG will be a sure-fire HOF even if he kills Stern and retires today.


KG is no way a sure-fire hall of famer. For what? Getting out of the first round of the playoffs ONCE in his career.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

X-JAY said:


> But I don't understand, Charlotte is under the cap, and we gave enough salary so that we will be able to take on KG's contract. What's wrong?


Because I'm lazy today, please lay out your proposal again. I'm sure Fly will give his :twocents: as well


----------



## Kidd Karma (Oct 30, 2003)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> I'd pull the trigger on this trade if it isn't just a rumor, but the fact is and nobody can deny this is that it would leave us very thin as of right now in the depth department.....A good smart FA off season can fix that though....I mean who wouldn't want to come to NJ after this trade if your a FA this summer......JKidd,VC, & KG are still in the primes of there career too....So we're not getting a washed up declining KG either.......It's a good trade for Thron and ED to make both on a franchise and team level, but we'd have to fill in the missing pieces that for sure!


Lets see who's out there, Michael Redd, SAR, Donyell, Bell, Payton, Hughes, Ilgauskas. We'd be very fortunate if we can manage 3 from this group. Then there are the big salary guys who may bite the dust with their current teams, Finley, Houston.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

X-JAY said:


> But I don't understand, Charlotte is under the cap, and we gave enough salary so that we will be able to take on KG's contract. What's wrong?


My guess... Since Charlotte takes on salary, they create a trade exception right? So who gets that trade exception if it was a multi team trade?

All Cpawfan told me is that it would not work when I tried to do the same, I honestly forgot the explanation.

-Petey


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Kidd Karma said:


> Lets see who's out there, Michael Redd, SAR, Donyell, Bell, Payton, Hughes, Ilgauskas. We'd be very fortunate if we can manage 3 from this group. Then there are the big salary guys who may bite the dust with their current teams, Finley, Houston.


Redd, Ilgauskas, and Hughes should not even be considered. They will all recieve more than the MLE.


----------



## RJ_VC_JK=champs (Apr 3, 2005)

I tryed the trade that X-Jay purposed with Charlotte and it worked on REALGM, just with different players because the salaried didn't update yet. A team under the cap CAN get salaries for nothing, and that's the proof. The team that sent the salary will have the created TE.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Netted- said:


> KG is no way a sure-fire hall of famer. For what? Getting out of the first round of the playoffs ONCE in his career.


For being a great player and a top7 PF all-time.

edit: MVP, multiple all-stars, all-nba for years, all-defensive team for years...


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Netted- said:


> I also wonder about the chemistry of that team. The chemistry of Kidd, KG, Krstic, RJ is awesome.


I don't get it. Why wonder about the chemistry of the first squad and then say the other is awesome, when the group has not even played together?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ_VC_JK=champs said:


> I tryed the trade that X-Jay purposed with Charlotte and it worked on REALGM, just with different players because the salaried didn't update yet. A team under the cap CAN get salaries for nothing, and that's the proof. *The team that sent the salary will have the created TE.*


Yes, the Nets sent the players... BUT look at X-Jay's example. The Wolves should get the TE. They are the one dropping salary.

-Petey


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

X-JAY said:


> For being a great player and a top7 PF all-time.


Top 7 all time? I just don't see that. Legends are made in the post season and to me he has yet to do that. Kidd didn't either till he came to the Nets and it could happen, but right now I don't think he is.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Netted- said:


> RJ and Krstic and #15 is way too much for KG. VC, Collins, Zoran and 2 #1s is right. As good as KG is he hasn't won anything. We won't have enough resources to fill a Kidd, KG, VC team out. Plus Ratner is willing to spend, but that is too much. I don't agree with the concept of players throwing themselves at the Nets to play for nothing. Actually if I were a free agent I would think that between KG and VC I wouldn't see the ball much. I also wonder about the chemistry of that team. The chemistry of Kidd, KG, Krstic, RJ is awesome.
> 
> I would offer VC, Collins, Zoran and 2 #1s and if McHale wanted to get out from KGs contract and start over that is a great package.


In order to get something you have to give up something and the one time that wasn't true was in the VC trade and we got away with highway robbery....His relationship with the franchise was done and it was time for him to go, and the Raptors wanted him gone so that made it easy, but in the case of KG that's not the case.....He is the Timberwolves.....He put the Wolves on his back and has been carrying that franchise since he's been drafted.....Before he got there they were a terrible franchise and since then they haven't been.....Think of it as if Kidd just got traded away....For nothing....People would lose there minds.....Generally I would say alright that's way to much, but it's really not.....Kristic "could" be an all star.....We still don't know yet.....RJ as much as I love him How many all-star games has he been too?....Oh yeah "0...None"....Cliff is a filler and a aged past his prime veteran......THe one thing about this trade that I myself don't like and that's giving away the 15pick because I don't like trading Draft picks.....but for a still in his prime future Hall of famer....Who can you draft that's that good at 15 anyway......People keep bringing up he hasn't won anything, but who has he played with to win anything with.......Last year he finally got a decent squad surrounding him and see what he did ......Western Conference Finals.....Also He's been out West...and as we all know the West isn't the East.....If this trade works and he's a Net....I'll be in line buying my "BIG TICKET" for the new season.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Petey said:


> Yes, the Nets sent the players... BUT look at X-Jay's example. The Wolves should get the TE. They are the one dropping salary.
> 
> -Petey


They droped salary, but it wasn't to the Bobcats. The Bobcats got salaries from NJ, so:
Minnesota gets: RJ, Krstic, #15 pick, 2nd round pick (11,010,040$)
Minnesota gives: KG (18,000,000$)
Nets gets: KG, 8,550,000$ TE
Nets gives: #15 pick, RJ, Krstic, Zoran, Mercer, Cliff (14585040 million$)
Charlotte gets: Zoran, Mercer, Cliff (8,550,000$)
Charlotte gives: 2nd round pick (0$)


----------



## fly75 (May 25, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Because I'm lazy today, please lay out your proposal again. I'm sure Fly will give his :twocents: as well


My observations:

1) Trade doesn't work under current CBA, so it can't happen until July 1.

2) Unless Uncle Cliffy's contract has some heretofore undisclosed language that doesn't guarantee his final season (like Nick Van Exel), the Nets have to terminate Robinson's contract by June 30 or it's guaranteed in full for next season.

3) No clue as to how BYC rules will work under the new CBA- or if there will be BYC rules at all. The only reason a third team with cap space was necessary for BYC trades was to eat the difference in valuations- if there are no BYC rules, no cap space or third team needed.

Hopefully the players association will once again publish the new CBA on its web site.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

jmk said:


> I don't get it. Why wonder about the chemistry of the first squad and then say the other is awesome, when the group has not even played together?


VC hasn't been on a team yet in his career where he didn't need to dominate the ball to be successful. Much like AI. So when you have two players like a KG and VC that operate mostly in the half court set and need the ball playing with a pg that likes to run I wonder how it will work. With RJ and Krstic you know Krstic doesn't need the ball to be effective and RJ likes to run the break with Kidd. So I personally, at a quick glance at the make up of the team, think one will work and I'm not too sure about the other. It could, but looking at the pieces I think one set fits better than the other.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

If minny WANTS to rebulid, it's not going to turn and give KG to some low life nets fans who think they'll win a title, KG barely got out of the first round Carter at best has wars with Ai in the playoffs Kidd's a leader but that's it. SO MUCH FOR STARS at best stars are a group of players that have been in every round possible in the playoffs and Example is Ai and C-webb, Mckie, Ollie those players technically have been in every round possible. these guys combine have only made it to the 4th round five times, combine those players 18 times OWN


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> In order to get something you have to give up something and the one time that wasn't true was in the VC trade and we got away with highway robbery....His relationship with the franchise was done and it was time for him to go, and the Raptors wanted him gone so that made it easy, but in the case of KG that's not the case.....He is the Timberwolves.....He put the Wolves on his back and has been carrying that franchise since he's been drafted.....Before he got there they were a terrible franchise and since then they haven't been.....Think of it as if Kidd just got traded away....For nothing....People would lose there minds.....Generally I would say alright that's way to much, but it's really not.....Kristic "could" be an all star.....We still don't know yet.....RJ as much as I love him How many all-star games has he been too?....Oh yeah "0...None"....Cliff is a filler and a aged past his prime veteran......THe one thing about this trade that I myself don't like and that's giving away the 15pick because I don't like trading Draft picks.....but for a still in his prime future Hall of famer....Who can you draft that's that good at 15 anyway......People keep bringing up he hasn't won anything, but who has he played with to win anything with.......Last year he finally got a decent squad surrounding him and see what he did ......Western Conference Finals.....Also He's been out West...and as we all know the West isn't the East.....If this trade works and he's a Net....I'll be in line buying my "BIG TICKET" for the new season.


I agree you have to give something and I think giving VC, Collins and 2 #1s is giving something. Vince is huge. Just because we got him for scraps doesn't devalue him as an All-Star player. Giving Krstic is too much and RJ alone doesn't get it done because of BYC. As far as who KG has played with he has had some good players. Cassell, Sprewell, Szerbiak have been great at times. They won a lot of regular season games, they just don't win in the playoffs.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Netted- said:


> VC hasn't been on a team yet in his career where he didn't need to dominate the ball to be successful. Much like AI. So when you have two players like a KG and VC that operate mostly in the half court set and need the ball playing with a pg that likes to run I wonder how it will work. With RJ and Krstic you know Krstic doesn't need the ball to be effective and RJ likes to run the break with Kidd. So I personally, at a quick glance at the make up of the team, think one will work and I'm not too sure about the other. It could, but looking at the pieces I think one set fits better than the other.


KG does not need the ball to dominate.....If anything he passes the ball to much, and that been a nock on him for a while around the league, but in no way does he need touches everytime down the court to be effective...KG can post up, face the basket, and run the court.....So I don't see a problem at all.....VC has shown since being a Net that he too prefers to pass then score.....and the reason for him to shoot as much as he did when he was here was simply because....WHO ELSE WAS GOING TO SCORE FOR US......He was our most reliable scorer and offensive threat on the court.....So the AI comparison is wrong.....With VC & KG we'd have an inside outside game....Both get double and triple teames....So that means alot of open shots for Kidd and our role players....So the pieces fit....We just have to fill out the roster with more pieces if this trade gets done because we'll be thin on depth, but other then that again I don't see the problem at all.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> If minny WANTS to rebulid, it's not going to turn and give KG to some low life nets fans who think they'll win a title, KG barely got out of the first round Carter at best has wars with Ai in the playoffs Kidd's a leader but that's it. SO MUCH FOR STARS at best stars are a group of players that have been in every round possible in the playoffs and Example is Ai and C-webb, Mckie, Ollie those players technically have been in every round possible. these guys combine have only made it to the 4th round five times, combine those players 18 times OWN


Kevin Ollie is a superstar.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

X-JAY said:


> They droped salary, but it wasn't to the Bobcats. The Bobcats got salaries from NJ, so:
> Minnesota gets: RJ, Krstic, #15 pick, 2nd round pick (11,010,040$)
> Minnesota gives: KG (18,000,000$)
> Nets gets: KG, 8,550,000$ TE
> ...


Each team must balance themselves in a trade

Minnesota can't violate the Assigned Player Exception which you have them doing in the above example. Minnesota must take back at least 14,320,000 in salary (using the new 125%). Because they don't this trade can't work


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Netted- said:


> VC hasn't been on a team yet in his career where he didn't need to dominate the ball to be successful.


See: 2004-2005 New Jersey Nets


----------



## Kidd Karma (Oct 30, 2003)

Netted- said:


> I agree you have to give something and I think giving VC, Collins and 2 #1s is giving something. Vince is huge. Just because we got him for scraps doesn't devalue him as an All-Star player. Giving Krstic is too much and RJ alone doesn't get it done because of BYC. As far as who KG has played with he has had some good players. Cassell, Sprewell, Szerbiak have been great at times. They won a lot of regular season games, they just don't win in the playoffs.


You put Shaq on that team, they go to the finals period. The more I read about this, the more i rather see us give up Carter, our pick this year and next year's Clipper pick.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Vince's trade value will never be higher again than it is right now. If Thorn could convince the Wolves to take Vince and keep RJ & Krstic then he amazing.

Minnesota shouldn't want Vince, because they will be much better off with RJ & Krstic


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Netted- said:


> I agree you have to give something and I think giving VC, Collins and 2 #1s is giving something. Vince is huge. Just because we got him for scraps doesn't devalue him as an All-Star player. Giving Krstic is too much and RJ alone doesn't get it done because of BYC. As far as who KG has played with he has had some good players. Cassell, Sprewell, Szerbiak have been great at times. They won a lot of regular season games, they just don't win in the playoffs.


You said it "Good Players" and out West and not in the East you need more then one All-Star to make it in the West, and KG hasn't had that.....Kobe had Shaq, C-Webb had Bibby, Duncan had Robinson and now Ginobli, Nash has Amare, and Dirk had Nash too, and give me KG and ?.......Give me a name to fill that...again he's been the best player on his team since he's been there.....but with no supporting cast and playing in the West and not the NBA LEast does make a huge difference.....Also the one year he had a decent supporting cast he made it to the Western Conference Finals, and lost against....Hmmm I don't know.....SHaq & Kobe....So 2 Allstars are always better then just 1!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

jmk said:


> Kevin Ollie is a superstar.


I was wondering the samething :biggrin:


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

jmk said:


> See: 2004-2005 New Jersey Nets


VC did dominate the ball with the Nets this year. Krstic got some, but the bulk of our offense ran through VC.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Netted- said:


> VC did dominate the ball with the Nets this year. Krstic got some, but the bulk of our offense ran through VC.


No one player dominates the ball when Jason Kidd is on the floor. Vince played very much into the Nets style of basketball last season.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> You said it "Good Players" and out West and not in the East you need more then one All-Star to make it in the West, and KG hasn't had that.....Kobe had Shaq, C-Webb had Bibby, Duncan had Robinson and now Ginobli, Nash has Amare, and Dirk had Nash too, and give me KG and ?.......Give me a name to fill that...again he's been the best player on his team since he's been there.....but with no supporting cast and playing in the West and not the NBA LEast does make a huge difference.....Also the one year he had a decent supporting cast he made it to the Western Conference Finals, and lost against....Hmmm I don't know.....SHaq & Kobe....So 2 Allstars are always better then just 1!


He had the same cast this year as last. Plus Eddie Griffin.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

If you can get KG for Jefferson, and Kristic you got to take it. Sure VC, KG, and Kidd are all about 28-29, or so. But a real serious chance of winning a championship hardly ever comes around. So when it appears even if it kills the future for a few years after it's still worth it.


----------



## fly75 (May 25, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Each team must balance themselves in a trade
> 
> Minnesota can't violate the Assigned Player Exception which you have them doing in the above example. Minnesota must take back at least 14,320,000 in salary (using the new 125%). Because they don't this trade can't work


Teams are always allowed to take on less salary than they trade away. Always.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

jmk said:


> No one player dominates the ball when Jason Kidd is on the floor. Vince played very much into the Nets style of basketball last season.


We didn't play anything like the prior years. Barely ran, not a whole lot of motion. It was the result of the parts and it worked for what we had, but it was not the Nets brand of basketball in past years. Which is not necessarily good or bad, but it most definately was a half court oriented style with VC the focal point. Kidd played sg at many stretches and he admitted as much.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

BaronMcGrady said:


> If you can get KG for Jefferson, and Kristic you got to take it. *Sure VC, KG, and Kidd are all about 28-29*, or so. But a real serious chance of winning a championship hardly ever comes around. So when it appears even if it kills the future for a few years after it's still worth it.


We all wish Kidd was 28-29... LOL

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

fly75 said:


> Teams are always allowed to take on less salary than they trade away. Always.


That isn't true. If a team is over the cap, they have to use the Assigned Player Exception to assign a player(s) to another team. The only way a team can take back less is if that puts them under the cap. If the players association site was working, I would pull out the language.


----------



## fly75 (May 25, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> That isn't true. If a team is over the cap, they have to use the Assigned Player Exception to assign a player(s) to another team. The only way a team can take back less is if that puts them under the cap. If the players association site was working, I would pull out the language.


So how'd the Nets trade Martin and Kittles last year?

Assigned player exceptions are created when a team trades a player, and can be aggregates in a simultaneous player trade to allow them to take on a player with a larger salary. Nets were allowed to combined the asssigned player exceptions created by trading Mourning, ATrain and Eric Williams in order to acquire Vince Carter.

Nets received a traded player exception equal to the value of the assigned player exception raised in trading away Martin and Kittles respectively (even though both were traded to teams below the cap).

The trade rules restrict only how much additional salary a team can take on in a trade.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

fly75 said:


> So how'd the Nets trade Martin last year?


They got a TE for his BYC amount so technically, they didn't take back less


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Petey said:


> We all wish Kidd was 28-29... LOL
> 
> -Petey



I was making a general statement, but yea. It got the point across that they are a little older, and this would be for a championship within the next 2-3 years.


----------



## Kidd Karma (Oct 30, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> They got a TE for his BYC amount so technically, they didn't take back less


The TE should be for the 2004 salary, not the new salary BYCed. If my math is correct his 04 salary was 5.128 million. We got Campbell at 4.4 million, leaving us with a 728,000 exception.


----------



## fly75 (May 25, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> They got a TE for his BYC amount so technically, they didn't take back less


Sure they did- until the Nets use the TE, they took back nothing, and at most can only take back only half of Martin's first year salary.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

fly75 said:


> Sure they did- until the Nets use the TE, they took back nothing, and at most can only take back only half of Martin's first year salary.


As you have pointed out before, the TE still counts against the cap until it is renounced. The point is that the TE is something to balance a non-simultaneous transaction.



> The TE should be for the 2004 salary, not the new salary BYCed. If my math is correct his 04 salary was 5.128 million. We got Campbell at 4.4 million, leaving us with a 728,000 exception.


A TE is the greater of 50% of the new first year salary or the previous salary. Kenyon's 2003-2004 salary was greater than 50% of his first year salary on the new contract so that was the amount of the TE.


----------



## jerzeysoup (Jun 23, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Yes let us dream
> Ai vs J-Kidd, Kidd's Dimensional good overall offensively I can question greatly defensively
> C-Webb vs Garnett, Chris webber rehabiltation or not Chris webber is actually one of the forwards Garnett had trouble scoring against, one of the few players webber can defend period, Garnett also gotten into minor foul trouble due to Webber's slim ability to attack the hole,and take the jump shot.
> Iguodala vs Carter, Oh god Iguodala doesn't need to score with Ai Korver Webber and Louis williams doing the work, the defense is the match-up here and carter does squat to nothing on defense.
> That nets squad:Nothing different from the last one just a high profile name.



LOL, sounds like a typical Philly fan don't know **** about anything but always cocky as hell. Garnett getting shut down by Webber LOL, yea maybe 5 years ago please Webber couldn't even shut down Rasheed Wallace. Kidd and AI is a wash they always get their numbers against each other. Carter and Iguodala I won't even comment on that one.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Netted- said:


> I'm there with you. RJ and Krstic for KG is too much, particularly when you look at the salary you tie up in one player. I think there are only 2 players worth that kind of money and they both have multiple rings: Duncan and Shaq. VC and filler for KG I would do, but that's about it. Star for a star plus cap relief and a pick or two. Krstic is a cheap talent and that's the type of player you need to win.
> 
> I also think this team thrives with Kidd when they all share the ball. I have yet to see that with VC on this team. Not that it couldn't happen, but if I had to make the move to get KG I would rather send Carter. As for the team not trading Carter because he puts fannies in the seats, I think KG is his equivalent in that department.


Krstic and RJ is not too much for KG. Its a good deal. I mean, he's freaking KG!!!!!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

SeaNet said:


> Krstic and RJ is not too much for KG. Its a good deal. I mean, he's freaking KG!!!!!


That brings up a question. If Vince and KG are on the same team, would they be the two most overrated teammates in history?


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

didnt kg, kidd, and vince played together at the olympic in sydney....and won that tourny?


Anyways, anyone who refuses to accept this trade must be outta his mind, cuz there is no other way to describe it really!! i dream about it every day for it to happen, and as much as we all love RJ and Kristic, but if im Rod i'll do this trade in a heartbeat..no hesitation.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> If minny WANTS to rebulid, it's not going to turn and give KG to some low life nets fans who think they'll win a title, KG barely got out of the first round Carter at best has wars with Ai in the playoffs Kidd's a leader but that's it. SO MUCH FOR STARS at best stars are a group of players that have been in every round possible in the playoffs and Example is Ai and C-webb, Mckie, Ollie those players technically have been in every round possible. these guys combine have only made it to the 4th round five times, combine those players 18 times OWN


Why do they let people like this post on here


----------



## jerzeysoup (Jun 23, 2005)

I dunno if I would want this trade. I think it would wind up being back to when we traded for VC too many holes in the rotation. I would much rather give them Carter and keep Kristic and RJ and give them this year's picks and both picks for next year and whoever else they want besides Kidd. 

I think I wanna see what this team can do with a solid PF(Horry,SAR, Marshall, Swift) and another big with the #1(May, Villeneuava) I think that gives us the depth that we need. Plus sign Kittles or another good shooter off the bench and we can compete as is, and we won't be mortgaging the future.

Then again if the trade does happen I don't think I will be complaining that much when we're winning 60 games and have the #1 seed this year. :biggrin:


----------



## fly75 (May 25, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> As you have pointed out before, the TE still counts against the cap until it is renounced. The point is that the TE is something to balance a non-simultaneous transaction.


Team isn't required to use it. Can renounce it at any time, let it expire unused after a year, orlose the exception if the team has sufficient cap space. In any of those events, the team will have taken on less salary than it traded away.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

X-JAY said:


> BTW, how do users increase their REO POWER? I see your's is very very high.


Make Great Posts!!!!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

fly75 said:


> Team isn't required to use it. Can renounce it at any time, let it expire unused after a year, orlose the exception if the team has sufficient cap space. In any of those events, the team will have taken on less salary than it traded away.


All true, but again, that is a special case of the APE for non-simultaneous transactions and the team has the ability to take back salary at a later time.

This proposed trade for KG wouldn't do that because it involves multiple players and wouldn't generate a TE


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> That brings up a question. If Vince and KG are on the same team, would they be the two most overrated teammates in history?


Hater.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

SeaNet said:


> Hater.


Says the man with the mocking of Zo avatar

:angel:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

It's not happening case closed lock this thread


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> It's not happening case closed lock this thread


Not happening and lock this thread because you now realize a trio of Kidd, Carter and KG would school AI, Iggy and Webber?

-Petey


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Kidd Karma said:


> Lets see who's out there, Michael Redd, SAR, Donyell, Bell, Payton, Hughes, Ilgauskas. We'd be very fortunate if we can manage 3 from this group. Then there are the big salary guys who may bite the dust with their current teams, Finley, Houston.


I think "very lucky" is something of an understatement here.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Says the man with the mocking of Zo avatar
> 
> :angel:


Don't you know the rules. Ex-Nets are free game. :biggrin:


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

While I agree its a solid deal, this deal will kill what bench the Nets have left and it also mean that they will have no solid SG (Ron Mercer would probably be the starter if Vince is put at SF) or a solid SF if its the other way around. That also means that Jason Collins will still start and he is at best a backup C so they will have to go get someone in the draft or in FA. If they make this deal and make a few moves to deepen the roster, then they will have a contender.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Netted- said:


> We didn't play anything like the prior years. Barely ran, not a whole lot of motion. It was the result of the parts and it worked for what we had, but it was not the Nets brand of basketball in past years. Which is not necessarily good or bad, but it most definately was a half court oriented style with VC the focal point. Kidd played sg at many stretches and he admitted as much.


The motion offense came back as the season wore on, and IMO, Vince funtioned very well within it. Yes, he was more of a go-to-guy than we've ever had in the past, but he was still capable of functioning within the offense.


----------



## Kidd Karma (Oct 30, 2003)

SeaNet said:


> The motion offense came back as the season wore on, and IMO, Vince funtioned very well within it. Yes, he was more of a go-to-guy than we've ever had in the past, but he was still capable of functioning within the offense.


Imagine a full training camp with whichever group(KG or not) we have in. Carter will be very nice in the scheme, not just the ability to finish, but his passing.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Netted- said:


> He had the same cast this year as last. Plus Eddie Griffin.


Yeah Sprewell struggling to survive with making 13million or so a year and Cassel struggling and complaining about the samething really is the same team....Not to mention Eddie the great Griffin....Are you serious....That team was a mess before the season even started.....Once Cassel and Sprewel became there true selves....and other players on that team came back to earth after having career years......It was a rap for there season.....Again somone name me one other great all-star that's played with KG his entire time in Minny?.....Wally made what one prior all star game......It's KG people come on....The only negative thing about this trade is the depth we won't have, but we've still got FA to fix that....Other then that this is a good trade....Also VC again had to be the focal point of our Offense....Because there was "NO ONE ELSE WHO COULD SCORE BESIDES VC".......VC had to put up 3O+ points for us to sneak into the playoffs.....When he didn't we lost usually.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Let's be fair to Spree. How could he concentrate on bball?

I mean, with his kids starving and all...


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Hbwoy said:


> Why do they let people like this post on here


You and I agree on something.


Hell is probobly freezing :biggrin:


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

SeaNet said:


> The motion offense came back as the season wore on, and IMO, Vince funtioned very well within it. Yes, he was more of a go-to-guy than we've ever had in the past, but he was still capable of functioning within the offense.


The old Net offense was in place about 20-25% of the time near the end. I agree that Vince can fit, but my only point was if I had a choice between sending VC and Collins for KG or RJ and Krstic I would send VC and Collins. I think the team would be better. Whether that can happen or not I don't know. I think VC is as good a scorer as KG and Collins makes up for size and defense. Plus picks and throw ins it should be enough. Particularly if you make the other 2 off limits. If McHale thinks he can get them of course he will hold out.

With the salary that KG, Kidd and VC make it will be hard to fill out the rest of the team. Particularly without picks. It's those Nenad type players that have talent and only make about $1mm that will make this team deep. Giving him up plus picks limits how you can fill out this team. Quality players will not come here just for the chance to win a ring at the vet min. I doubt they will use both the MLE and the TE if that trade happened. It's too much to commit to. IMO


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey, if we could trade VC and Collins for KG instead of RJ and Krstic, I'd do it too. But that deal doesn't make any sense for Minny. VC has already demonstrated he can't carry a team himself, and he and Collins are both older than RJ and Krstic, not to mention that RJ and Krstic are still on the upswing, while VC and Collins are who they are. If you are rebuilding, which Minny would certainly be doing, you want young guys on the upswing.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

With the current lineup, i think that the nets can make the playoffs.


----------



## Original (Apr 21, 2005)

We don't need KG, but a very good strong PF. The Nets stand a good chance of getting one via the draft or FA. This team only needs just some few additional pieces to become a real threat in the NBA. We just don't know how good Krstic and R.J. will potentially become in the immediate future, so I don't see the need for this trade. As great as KG is, he's only ONE player, and we have to give up the 15th pick in the NBA draft in addition to Krstic and R.J.? Are you kidding me?????


----------



## BigThree (Jan 16, 2005)

^^ Agreed. 

I like what Charlie Brown said about five pages back, just give me a power forward who can score and rebound and I'm happy! I think that line up of Kidd, VC, RJ, reliable PF, and Kurly can go a long way. I think it would be an unwise decision to trade away our future in RJ and Krstic. Don't doubt the organization isn't thinking about the future and Brooklyn, they need someone to still be around.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Charlie Brown said:


> Let's be fair to Spree. How could he concentrate on bball?
> 
> I mean, with his kids starving and all...


  :laugh:


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

I don't understand how you guys can even think about it. The thought alone of 3 mega-stars in the same team is scary. Sure, we'll have a railroad thin lineup and we won't have flexibility but we can still bring some solid roll players, and that's all what we need. Let's review our situation after the trade:
PG: Kidd, Vaughn (TO)
SG: Carter
SF: 
PF: Garnett
C : Collins
Tools: 5 million TE, MLE, LLE, 1,000,000E, 2nd round pick, rights on Drejer.
I think that we should draft Turiaf and sign Drejer, Marshall, Dale Davis (who is the best veteran center except Zo), Finley/Bell, Devin Brown and Payton/Lue/Knight/Van Exel. Then we will look like:
PG: Kidd, Lue (1 million$ exception), Vaughn
SG: Carter, Brown (MLE)
SF: Finley (MLE), Drejer
PF: Garnett, Marshall (TE)
C : Davis (vet min), Collins, Turiaf


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Drk Element said:


> With the current lineup, i think that the nets can make the playoffs.


Yes we sure know, but could they win a championship?


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Shopping list if we get KG:
*backup center:* Gadzuric, Pachulia, Dale Davis, Chris Andersen, Mutombo (!)
*starting SF*: Bell, Finely, Marshall, SAR
*backup swingman:* Bell (if finley is signed), Devin Brown
*backup PG:* Payton, Lue, Knight, Saras, Van Exel
*backup F:* Griffin, Marshall


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Original said:


> We don't need KG, but a very good strong PF. The Nets stand a good chance of getting one via the draft or FA. This team only needs just some few additional pieces to become a real threat in the NBA. We just don't know how good Krstic and R.J. will potentially become in the immediate future, so I don't see the need for this trade. As great as KG is, he's only ONE player, and we have to give up the 15th pick in the NBA draft in addition to Krstic and R.J.? Are you kidding me?????


We don't need KG?

The Nets got swept in the first round this year.


----------



## worob5 (Jun 24, 2005)

I have been reading everyones opinions of this possible trade of KG going to New Jersey all day and I have came away with a few different views on it. The first one is pure excitement not in my wildest dreams did I think that the Nets could even get the T-Wolves to seriously even consider giving us KG. Just to see him in a Nets uniform would be amazing. My second opinion is that Jefferson and Krstic were becoming two of my most liked players on the team. I like Jefferson for the way he plays the game and I like Krstic because he doesn't take anything from anyone. And they are both young and very talented players that could help this team for years to come. And then my last view on the trade would be the team if we got KG. The trio of KG , Vince , Kidd alone is just amazing but when you look at what we would have to do to our bench and trying to get even a decent small forward. I just don't know if it it worth the risk. I am not going to lie if we find out on draft night or any day this summer that the Nets have gotten KG I am going to be excited but I am going to be very leery and in the end I don't know if it is going to be the best move for the New Jersey Nets.


----------



## Nets0701 (Jun 23, 2005)

Say this deal were to go down, Our first priority would have to be to sign Donyell Marshall. Also, I'd really like it if somehow in the deal we would give up NJ 2006 1st and Zoran. Say all of this were to happen. We would then have the TE to use and package it with next years 2nd rounder. With this we should try to trade for a Brent Barry type of player, a great shooter off the bench who can play more then 1 pos. We then also have the LLE, which I think we whould use on a backup PF/C. I would like to see Dale Davis.

Kidd/Vaughn
Vince/Barry
Donyell/ Mercer
KG/ Veal
Collins/Dale Davis

That is without draft picks. However, if Fran Vazquez were to somehow drop to the 15, it would be GREAT.
Lineup with Fran:

Kidd/Lue/Vaughn
Vince/Barry
Donyell/ Mercer
KG/ Veal/ Erazem Lorbok
Fran Vazquez/Jason Collins

or

Kidd/Vaughn/Ellis
Vince/Barry
Donyell/ Veal
KG/ Jason Collins/ Big man for League Min
Fran Vazquez/Dale Davis

We send Mercer to NBDL (or w/e) or try to trade him for like anything.


In the Second round of the draft we select Fran Vazquez I then think we use the LLE on a backup PG. I'd love to have Watson, but I highly doubt he goes for the LLE. A more realistic option is Lue. However in the draft if Monta Ellis is still available in Round 2, I think we go after him, and then do not get lue, instead we get Dale Davis for the LLE.

however if Fran is not there, we go for Ike Diagu.
Kidd/Vaughn/Ellis
Vince/Barry
Donyell/ Veal
KG/ Ike Diagu/ Big man for League Min
Jason Collins/Dale Davis

Sounds like a good overall plan IMO


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

SeaNet said:


> Hey, if we could trade VC and Collins for KG instead of RJ and Krstic, I'd do it too. But that deal doesn't make any sense for Minny. VC has already demonstrated he can't carry a team himself, and he and Collins are both older than RJ and Krstic, not to mention that RJ and Krstic are still on the upswing, while VC and Collins are who they are. If you are rebuilding, which Minny would certainly be doing, you want young guys on the upswing.




Are you serious!?... where were you this season... you mena VC Has demonstrated that he can carry a team by himself. That's what he did in the season. Plus if the nets wants to a championship very soon, it would be better if RJ and collins go instead of VC and collins, because VC has more experience, can score more,, and will function well with KG becuz now he has sum1 who can finish( unlike collins, with his butter fingers).. with the free agency, by adding nice role player, i don't see an obstacle infront of this team to win a championship.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

VC_15 said:


> Are you serious!?... where were you this season... you mena VC Has demonstrated that he can carry a team by himself. That's what he did in the season. Plus if the nets wants to a championship very soon, it would be better if RJ and collins go instead of VC and collins, because VC has more experience, can score more,, and will function well with KG becuz now he has sum1 who can finish( unlike collins, with his butter fingers).. with the free agency, by adding nice role player, i don't see an obstacle infront of this team to win a championship.


Carter and Kidd carried this team. Kidd didn't carry it, Carter didn't carry it, it was a joint venture.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Petey said:


> Carter and Kidd carried this team. Kidd didn't carry it, Carter didn't carry it, it was a joint venture.
> 
> -Petey



of course you have to give a lot of credit to j-kidd, he did everything he can do to help his team, but all im saying is that when VC went on the bench, our team collapsed. VC was the main reason for the nets to make the playoffs, which demonstrates that he can carry a team.


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

what do we all want?

it is simple. to win a championship. we all agree that is what we want. that is what playing in the nba is all about, being the best in the world.

what do you need? you either need a time machine to bring back jordan in his prime or get a big man. kg is a top 3 big in the game no doubt. we all have grown attached especially to rj and starting to become attached to krstic. but if we want to win a title, which we haven't done, then whether you like it or not it should be done. i realise what we are losing, but you have to see what we are gaining. there are going to be those kg haters out there that will not want this trade to happen, but our best chance to win a title is with kg. going into this season with kidd,carter,rj,krstic,pf would be exciting to watch and would be interesting to see how far we could go, but do you really believe we can beat the spurs or detroit? not to mention miami who you know will upgrade. i can't say we can beat those teams. they have dominant bigs who control the paint. as good as krstic is and could be, he doesn't control the paint and we can't expect him to this coming year. there is not that must have PF FA out there who can control the paint and be an impact player like detroit,san and miami have.

you get kg, we become more of a balanced team and can fill around our inside-out threat of kg and carter. you know kidd will bring a side out of kg that hasn't been seen before. he will make kg more responsible and push him to that next level...hopefully that championship level. you know thorn and ed would get creative with filling our needs (sf,bench) if this *RUMOR* would go down.

now, with rj and krstic our future would take a hit, but why can't rod fix that when that time comes down the road when we are in brooklyn? if we continue to be a successful franchise and hopefully win a title before the move, players will want to play in the NY market and for a winning franchise. the Knicks won't be their only option if they want to play in NY. you can't take things for granted and let opportunities to INCREASE your chances of winning an nba title, its just stupid. if you can get a raise, you take it. you dont think, oh maybe ill pass and let this kid who started last year take it. you want to better yourself every season....you know your not getting shaq or duncan, KG is the next best thing to bettering yourself to become nba champs. if its done, the rest is in rod's hands. he knows what it takes to be a championship team, so you have to have faith that he will make the right decision if this rumor becomes legit. 

will be sad to see especially RJ go, but ill be happy because i know every year we would be favorites to win the title or to repeat. thats all i want. you can't buy a championship, you just want a *chance* to win it every year. kidd,carter,kg provides that to this franchise. like i've said before, i want NEW JERSEY to win a title if its possible before we move to brooklyn and kg would help us.


this is also about business. like i said before people will want to see carter,kidd,kg. merchandise will sell and more tickets will be sold. not to mention with these 3 you can go deep into the playoffs every year and that adds the playoff money made too. sure a profit won't be made because of our financial situation as i understand it, but it will help no doubt. plus you want to get people in brooklyn/ny excited about the nets now so when we move there is a fanbase there. you know people in NY would love to see carter and kg. its a dream that people dream of...and maybe, just maybe it could become a reality for us!

ps. if kg is on the trading block or is minny is listening to offers and would seriously consider trading KG, i rather us trade for him than some other team in the eastern conference to make themselves better. so in a way its like a defensive play because you dont want your opponent to get better...and we all know defense wins championships


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I can't see this happening, mainly because Minny could get a similar package (or better) from literally every team in the Western Conference, including the Hornets. 

But if it does happen and everyone stays healthy for the next few years....start counting the titles.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

EHL said:


> I can't see this happening, mainly because Minny could get a similar package (or better) from literally every team in the Western Conference, including the Hornets.
> 
> But if it does happen and everyone stays healthy for the next few years....start counting the titles.


Okay, name similar/better packages that western teams can offer (and it's worth for them).
Beside, I'm sure Minny would rather move KG to the east like the Lakers did.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

EHL said:


> I can't see this happening, mainly because Minny could get a similar package (or better) from literally every team in the Western Conference, including the Hornets.
> 
> But if it does happen and everyone stays healthy for the next few years....start counting the titles.


As X-Jay said...

1. I am sure the Wolves, if they were to move KG, would want to send him east.

2. I think the Nets package would be hard to match, especially if they threw in the Clippers pick next year.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Charlie Brown said:


> As X-Jay said...
> 
> 1. I am sure the Wolves, if they were to move KG, would want to send him east.
> 
> *2. I think the Nets package would be hard to match, especially if they threw in the Clippers pick next year.*


I wish they won't include either pick from next year's draft.

-Petey


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Petey said:


> I wish they won't include either pick from next year's draft.
> 
> -Petey


I would prefer the Nets would not include it either, but if that is what it takes...


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Trade is impossible i think. we will be good enough with core players+a good defender pf. everyteam wants kg but it will cost us. when carter is on the court jefferson may be concantrate on defence more. and he will be all-star in 1 or 2 years. don't give RJ.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Noodfan said:


> Trade is impossible i think. we will be good enough with core players+a good defender pf. everyteam wants kg but it will cost us. when carter is on the court jefferson may be concantrate on defence more. and he will be all-star in 1 or 2 years. don't give RJ.


Welcome to the BBB.net Nets forum Noodfan. What is a Nood?

-Petey


----------



## fly75 (May 25, 2005)

X-JAY said:


> I don't understand how you guys can even think about it. The thought alone of 3 mega-stars in the same team is scary. Sure, we'll have a railroad thin lineup and we won't have flexibility but we can still bring some solid roll players, and that's all what we need. Let's review our situation after the trade:
> PG: Kidd, Vaughn (TO)
> SG: Carter
> SF:
> ...


Unless the rules governing the use of the LLE have changed in the new CBA, the Nets won't be able to use it again this offseason. And the $1M exception is the old name for the LLE, so the tools would be the trade exception, MLE, this year's 2nd round pick, rights to Drejer.

So the Nets would be looking to add *at least 6 minimum scale players* to Kidd, Carter, KG, Collins, TE, and MLE, depending on how you break apart the TE and MLE. Not exactly a recipe for contending this year, although next year would be looking pretty good.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Petey said:


> Welcome to the BBB.net Nets forum Noodfan. What is a Nood?
> 
> -Petey


Thanks Petey. i have been chasing this forum for a long time. but i didn't want to be called newbie. but nets fans are great. ohh it's something about music.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

For all of the KG trade hators: did you check who won the championship for the past 35 years?
Teams who are blessed with good frontcourts (with the exception of Superman), which usually includes starpower (McHale, Duncan, Shaq, Kareem...). The Pistons are exceptional because they made it mainly with toughness and interior stength TWICE (combined with Larry Brown's excellent team ball). Sure, we have a great team, but the fact remains that we have to get a strong frontcourt in order to really compete for the championship against the top teams: Miami, Detroit, San Antoino and Phoenix. Shaq, Duncan, Amare and the Wallaces will destroy us, while our only offensive option will be the jumpshot. The best frontcourt player we can get this summer is SAR, and you really think that he can get us over the top? no. Krstic is great, sure, but he's not enough.
KG trade offers doesn't pop up from nowhere. It's a once in a lifetime opprotunity. All we need to do is give Jefferson, who is an all-star in the east and Krstic, who's very talented and has all-star potential but they're not KG. Sure, after the trade Thorn will have to work hard to get us some quality roll players to complement the trio, but it's going to be very exciting. Kidd can make athletic players all-star. Pair him with 2 super-stars who might be the most athletic players in their positions and you will get arguably the best trio, well, ever. KG averages 22 PPG on 50% without a good PG and he doesn't shoot too much in Minny. Along with Kidd and Carter, we will be unstopable. 3 top-notch passers, 2 of them with all-star abilities on offense is something special. My bet: KG and Carter averages over 25 PPG, the 3 players combine for over than 20 assists, the most in NBA history.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

i think KG is one of the best 5 players in NBA right now. But RJ and krstic are young. they may be franchise players for nets. i am happy with nets right now. only some extra addition.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

fly75 said:


> Unless the rules governing the use of the LLE have changed in the new CBA, the Nets won't be able to use it again this offseason. And the $1M exception is the old name for the LLE, so the tools would be the trade exception, MLE, this year's 2nd round pick, rights to Drejer.
> 
> So the Nets would be looking to add *at least 6 minimum scale players* to Kidd, Carter, KG, Collins, TE, and MLE, depending on how you break apart the TE and MLE. Not exactly a recipe for contending this year, although next year would be looking pretty good.


I think that the Nets will have the LLE this offseason. They won't have a contract that uses it. So, the Nets can sign Marshall (TE), Finley (vet min), Pachulia and Bell (MLE, split it) and Lue (LLE). Am I right?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

X-JAY said:


> I think that the Nets will have the LLE this offseason. They won't have a contract that uses it. So, the Nets can sign Marshall (TE), Finley (vet min), Pachulia and Bell (MLE, split it) and Lue (LLE). Am I right?


Once you use the LLE, you don't have one the following year, and must wait at least 1 season before using it again. I think that was his point.

Now I'm not sure... if we used it on Mercer or not.

-Petey


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Petey said:


> Once you use the LLE, you don't have one the following year, and must wait at least 1 season before using it again. I think that was his point.
> 
> Now I'm not sure... if we used it on Mercer or not.
> 
> -Petey


Didn't we sign Mercer and Eric Williams with the MLE? Vaughn, Best and Buford with the minimum?


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Noodfan said:


> Trade is impossible i think. we will be good enough with core players+a good defender pf. everyteam wants kg but it will cost us. when carter is on the court jefferson may be concantrate on defence more. and he will be all-star in 1 or 2 years. don't give RJ.


1-2 years 

he's should be an allstar now if he didn't break his stpuid wrist!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Noodfan said:


> i think KG is one of the best 5 players in NBA right now. But RJ and krstic are young. they may be franchise players for nets. i am happy with nets right now. only some extra addition.


yea but think bout it: Marbury and Sam C aren't Jason Kidd

Wally Z and Spree aren't Carter (or RJ)

With Kidd AND Carter on the nets with KG, KG would go crazy with his numbers.

The nets' O would be way too much for teams to handle....

KG could put up 40pts,20boards,10dimes,10blocks games on any random night! (iight maybe not the blocks but he'll get the 40,20,10 easy w/ kidd and carter/rJ)


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Why is everyone still arguing about this issue, if kg comes for Rj and kristic. and our trio becomes VC, KIDD, KG... forget it... it's over ladies and gentelmen. We have arguably the best PG in the league. We have arguably one of the top 3 SF in the league. And the 2nd best PF in the league. It's over... if this trade happens... 2005-2006 NBa chamipons............. ladies and gentelmennnnnnnnnnnnnnn.......... NEWWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww jerseeeeeeeeeeeeey netttttttttttttts!!!!!!


----------



## fly75 (May 25, 2005)

X-JAY said:


> Didn't we sign Mercer and Eric Williams with the MLE? Vaughn, Best and Buford with the minimum?


Eric Williams was definitely signed with part of the MLE, and Vaughn, Best and Buford were vet min deals.

Mercer ($1.6M) made exactly the amount of the LLE last year, and Eric Williams ($3.6M) combined with Mercer is slightly more than last season's MLE ($4.9M).

http://www.nba.com/news/cap_040713.html


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Good post, thanks.
So we move to plan B: signing Lue to the vet min. or signing Jay Williams for the minumum.


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> yea but think bout it: Marbury and Sam C aren't Jason Kidd
> 
> Wally Z and Spree aren't Carter (or RJ)
> 
> ...


i think your going a little overboard with kg averages. vince is also a scorer and will get his touches. the rebounds, i agree with but a little lower and it depends who we would surround kidd,carter,kg with if he wants to get those 10assists, not to mention kidd is going to be handing out assists to as well as carter.

defenitely would be fun to watch. kg can have nice stats here in the east because we play plenty of bad teams during the year.

ps. if this would happen, look at how even the league has gotten. the east got sheed/ben, then shaq came along, you also have a big in JO and if you want to still count webber you can too. the west would have duncan and dirk(but he doesnt play like the big we talking about) and amare. those are the guys that come to my mind and it looks like the east might come out to be the better conference if kg does come here. would be interesting because west was so dominating for a while, now it looks like it could be even or kg could put the east ontop.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> Yea I agree with you. I'm starting not to like KG's game...I think he becomes passive at times. I think we can add a nice solid PF and we'll be set actually...



well if you think bout it... i would rather trade carter and collins instead of Rj and Krstic

1. Krstic's the man
2. W/ RJ, KG, Kidd we'll have the best DEFENCIVE team in the nba
3. Their are good shooters in FA and Draft this year and not that many shut down defenders like RJ
4. And we get to keep krstic (again lol) and pair him up w/ KG and we'll have 2 bigs putting up 20,10 OMG


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Lord-SMX said:


> well if you think bout it... i would rather trade carter and collins instead of Rj and Krstic
> 
> 1. Krstic's the man
> *2. W/ RJ, KG, Kidd we'll have the best DEFENCIVE team in the nba*
> ...


The Pistons and Spurs would still have better defensive teams.

And I don't know how people can consider trading Carter. 40 points is 40-45 percent of the offensive production you need to win a game. Coming from 1 player, that is huge.

-Petey


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

I can't see how KG and Carter won't combine for 50 PPG with Kidd running the show, especially when Collins is in the lineup. I mean, even if you put Finely who's still a good offensive player, KG will still get his 25-26-27 PPG with Kidd throwing the bullet passes, and Carter is Carter- 25 PPG night in and night out. I also think that the trio will combine for 20 assists p/ game- like a whole NBA team. So overall stats for the trio will be around 65 PPG, 20-21 APG, 25-26 RPG, 5.5 SPG, 3 BPG and overall great percentages from any range. The best trio ever? I'm not sure, but at least fantasy stats-wise it is.


----------



## Caspain (Apr 27, 2005)

Without any depth your asking three guys to go out every night and beat a whole team by themselves. EVERY team we go against will know the deal. Kidd will come upcourt with the ball and look to pass it to the only other two people on the court who are a threat. Carter or KG. Its blueprint for disaster. thats why it will never happen.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Petey said:


> The Pistons and Spurs would still have better defensive teams.
> 
> And I don't know how people can consider trading Carter. 40 points is 40-45 percent of the offensive production you need to win a game. Coming from 1 player, that is huge.
> 
> -Petey


1. We would be right up there with the Spurs and pistons defencively!
2. KG puts up the same amount of ppg as carter. Plays better defence, grabs more boards and has 1 more league MVP trophy then carter. Also He can defend the dunkins and the JO and the Dirks and the wallace! And it would better ballance the nets star power! We lacking size, rebounding, and a post presence. KG brings all 3! And you never know... Rj could become the next VC! He did have a streak of 20ppg going before kidd and carter started playing!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

NetsanityJoe said:


> i think your going a little overboard with kg averages. vince is also a scorer and will get his touches. the rebounds, i agree with but a little lower and it depends who we would surround kidd,carter,kg with if he wants to get those 10assists, not to mention kidd is going to be handing out assists to as well as carter.
> 
> defenitely would be fun to watch. kg can have nice stats here in the east because we play plenty of bad teams during the year.
> 
> ps. if this would happen, look at how even the league has gotten. the east got sheed/ben, then shaq came along, you also have a big in JO and if you want to still count webber you can too. the west would have duncan and dirk(but he doesnt play like the big we talking about) and amare. those are the guys that come to my mind and it looks like the east might come out to be the better conference if kg does come here. would be interesting because west was so dominating for a while, now it looks like it could be even or kg could put the east ontop.



lol i wasn't talking bout kg averaging those numbers but i'm saying that he has the potential to give you those... Not many players can even come close to that but Kg has had games where he's had 35,20,5 games!!! I'm just saying that with kidd and carter kg can bump his game upto another scary level!


----------



## fly75 (May 25, 2005)

X-JAY said:


> Good post, thanks.
> So we move to plan B: signing Lue to the vet min. or signing Jay Williams for the minumum.


Expecting Finley and Lue to sign for vet min is rather hopeful.

And I'd be exceptionally surprised if Toronto consented to another Nets deal within the next hundred years (which would need to happen in order to use the TE to acquire Marshall). :biggrin:


----------



## mmoin (Mar 2, 2005)

KG-VC-JK would be monstrous. To those who raise the decent point that we don't want a three-man team, that's why it's even more necessary to have a solid outside shooter who can benefit from the ridiculous defenses that teams would have to play to contain both KG and VC. Damon Jones would be perfect (hah), but even getting Kittles back (if he is even able to play next year) or some other decent outside shooter to complement the big three would be extremely clutch.

Needless to say, I think that getting KG is extremely unlikely, but I will be glued to the tv screen for the duration of the draft. BTW- how many draft night blockbusters have there been in the NBA? I can only think of the small trades that have been made on draft night these past few years.

Oh well, regardless, a healthy JK-RJ-VC trio with Nenad is probably good for 50+ wins, easily.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

mmoin said:


> KG-VC-JK would be monstrous. To those who raise the decent point that we don't want a three-man team, that's why it's even more necessary to have a solid outside shooter who can benefit from the ridiculous defenses that teams would have to play to contain both KG and VC. Damon Jones would be perfect (hah), but even getting Kittles back (if he is even able to play next year) or some other decent outside shooter to complement the big three would be extremely clutch.
> 
> Needless to say, I think that getting KG is extremely unlikely, but I will be glued to the tv screen for the duration of the draft. BTW- how many draft night blockbusters have there been in the NBA? I can only think of the small trades that have been made on draft night these past few years.
> 
> Oh well, regardless, a healthy JK-RJ-VC trio with Nenad is probably good for 50+ wins, easily.


 Yea 50 wins easy. We had 42 last season with a horrible start and w/ Rj going down and Krstic still learning the ropes and With kidd (and Zo) on limited mins.

Our first quarter was really really bad!!!


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> lol i wasn't talking bout kg averaging those numbers but i'm saying that he has the potential to give you those... Not many players can even come close to that but Kg has had games where he's had 35,20,5 games!!! I'm just saying that with kidd and carter kg can bump his game upto another scary level!


gotcha. totally agree. if we get kg, he is no doubt my #1 pick in my fantasy league next year  ..if i get 1st pick


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> Yea 50 wins easy. We had 42 last season with a horrible start and w/ Rj going down and Krstic still learning the ropes and With kidd (and Zo) on limited mins.
> 
> Our first quarter was really really bad!!!


yea we got those wins with kidd and vince rippin teams apart, sometimes playing with only 8 players on the roster. We could easily have 60 wins next season, but the problem now isnt the wins. It's can we win the championship with these guys next year? If we get KG, im 80% sure we would.....and if we just got a PF who can score, rebound, and block shots plus a deep bench we could still have a chance 60% chance if winning it.


----------



## jerzeysoup (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok with the draft being tomorrow, has anyone else confirmed this to be a legitimate rumor at least?  I haven't seen anything on ESPN about this, not even on the website. This thread is a waste of time, we ain't gettin KG.


----------



## Original (Apr 21, 2005)

What I think is happening is that the Nets Management is trying verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry much to appease Kidd because he wants to play with KG-is quite that simple!!! Their desire to make the Nets an immediate play-off contender to satsify Kidd is what could make this deal go through, but it could very well back-fire on them. This team now can play well together...In fact, now that a healthy and explosive R.J. is coming back, this team will automatically be significantly better; you add a very good PF (doesn't have to be exceptional), and you got one hell of a team!!!! This team will get better even without a good PF. Just imagine what the Nets can do with a good PF while retaining all of their main core players!!!


----------



## Krakista (Apr 13, 2005)

Hmmm ... the Nets drafted Antoine Wright and Mile Ilic. RJ and Nenad replacements???


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krakista said:


> Hmmm ... the Nets drafted Antoine Wright and Mile Ilic. RJ and Nenad replacements???


I'm sure Ilic has buyout issues, don't know when we'll see him. But the better RJ replacement would have been Granger.

-Petey


----------

